# trap preperation



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i got a dozen brand new 110s in the mail today. they have an oily film on them, whats the best way to get them trapline ready? boil?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd send a PM to Catcapper, or Swampbuck10pt. Them guys been trapping since Moby *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* was a sardine.


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

I boil new traps in a vinegar/water solution to get off the grease and start the rusting process. Then, once they have hung outside long enough to sufficiently rust up, you can apply your choice of dyes to them. (Formula One - which is my favorite choice, Logwood, Speed Dip, walnut hulls, etc.) It is important to remove that grease and start them rusting, or whatever dye you choose will not adhere to the bare metal worth much.

That said - I usually just degrease and then spraypaint my conibears either white or black or brown, depending on target location/critter. I would NEVER spraypaint a foothold....


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I suppose a guy could dip them in gasoline and let them hang. Is it important to dye them? All our traps are just rust colour.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

saskredneck said:


> I suppose a guy could dip them in gasoline and let them hang. Is it important to dye them? All our traps are just rust colour.


I would stay away from the gasoline.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I used the self serve car wash. Select the engine degreaser and then rinse completely. I also spray paint mine. I use the ultra flat camo paint by krylon. Go light on the trigger and catch area however because you want good engagement and movement in that area. That being said I have seen good results with the speed dips as well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2...pressure wash them, allow a light film of rust to develope and dip, paint, or what ever you want to do to camo them.

Personally I have ran brand new 330's, 220's, 160's, and 110's straight out of the box with the oil on them...it is light and seems to be gone quickly. Then I treat during the off season and let them dry, as I use speed dip and like how it holds up.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you use speed dip...follow the dirrections to a T Coleman fuel does make a differance.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with On a call, speed dip holds up great and Coleman fuel makes a big difference.


----------

